# Experience from Bulgaria



## plamenppp

Hello, everone. I am new in this forum but I've been keen on precious metals for a few years. Recently, I started collecting old computer parts (cpus, mainboards, video cards, ttc.) from everywhere I could. I have 15 cpus with pins (in Bulgaria we call them legs) cut, 15-20 mainboards from socket A computers, 3 mainboards from comunistic computers called PRAVETZ ( http://www.pravetz.info - click on the british flag to read in English), 5-6 HDDs (they are rich in aluminium, whis is expensive in Bulgaria - 2-3 USD per kilogram), 5-6 CDs, 5-6 FDDs, 20-25 video cards and some other stuff. Today I started looking for useless parts in the firms dealing with repairing computers, and guess what? Most of them gave me parts for free! And they promised to call me when they gather more of them. Some gave me nothing, at all  But one asked for money. We negotiated and the agreed to sell me cpus (socket A) for 1 lev (lev is the currency in Bulgaria - BGN) whis is less than a dollar (1 USD = 1.32 lev) and mainboars for 1.5 levs. I wonder if this is a good price. I prepaid 30 levs for 30 mainboards and 30 cpus. I looked last night at the forum but the information is so much that I can not read it. Moreover I am a student and I have to study hard. So, my question is: "Do they worth the price?" A wage here is 25 levs (this is a middle wage after taxes) and goldsmiths buy 1 gram 14k gold for 21 levs (and sell it for 30-40-50 levs after the melt it and make new jewels), that is why I start wondering if I can gain some profit. I cut the pins of the cpus because I want to use as less acids and chemicals as possible. It is hard to get acid because they do not sell it to everyone anymore - many people were splashed with acid for revenge. It will cost me more hours with the scissors for wire but I will damage my health less with chemicals. Am I right?

From the Pravetzs I got some very interesting chips - eprom (or something like this). They have small round transparent window in the middle and under it there is a silicon crystal. Under the crystal there is something, that in my opinion is palladium (or may be not). On each one mainboard of the computers there are 7-8 of these. Not only this but also 8 cuplungs/slots(if it is called cuplung) which has gold plated pins (legs) - heavlily plated - all plated from head to toe (about 480 of them). And this is not all! There are also a few transistors with plated legs (3 legs) and plated "bottoms". The one I am really interested in are the condensators (not the cylindric ones). I was told they contain palladium. There are three types of them - blue, brown and green (15 years ago - 1kg of the green ones = 1000 levs). I have collected them in a small box and wonder what to do next - to gather more or smash what I have with a hammer  There also a large number of these in the FDDs (HUGE FDDs I think 9" or something like this. The diskettes are soft.). There are also trimers - plastic parts with 3 pins/legs. When I smash them inside there are three gold plated parts but the trimers are very small, unfortunately. There are also some other gold plated parts but they are few  Some of the cables have also plated "end parts". There is also some copper - about 300 grams, some aluminum - about 300 grams, some iron -about 1 kg or more. In the monitor the situation is much different - the are poor in precious metals  But they are rich in alu, fe and cu. I wonder if there is silver film on the other side of the glass.
I wonder if anyone has ever faced a communistic stuff like this and you tell me how much it cost in gold. A guy asked me for 50 levs per computer + monitor without the floppies.

I also have a friend who can arrange some "cats" for me (the catalyser system in the exhaust system of the cars). How much can I earn from European cats? How much cost the refining of one of them?

Is the surface under the "Pentium pro" gold plated (look at the pictures)?

So, I can get a lot of scrap and I've only searched for it in one town (400 000 residents). I wonder how much costs the mainboard scrap per tone?

I apologize for my terrible English


----------



## Anonymous

I'm turning green with envy, those are some very nice boards from Bulgaria, the gold plating looks extremely heavy. Where I have outlined your boards in red crack those sockets open and have a peek at the underlying pins.

Some recent boards of this era I have dismantled had full heavy gold plating, I expect this is what your going to find.

Remember safety comes first, those chips you want to smash with a hammer not a good idea, lots of dust which is not good for your health and those in your immediate proximity. Use a ball mill these are easy to construct, such as the one below. 

Useing a ball mill helps to reduce your labor and keeps dust levels to a minimum.

Some of those mainboards you have may be worth much more to a collector, you can find these on ebay. Try listing one and see what kind of action you get.


----------



## plamenppp

The red on the picture contains gold! - I removed it a fortnight ago. The green on the picture is supposed to be palladium.

I've already removed the connectors circled in red. There is orange film and this is a good sign. I have a friend who has 20 of these computers. He has also an antique printer as heavy as me! He wants 50 lv for a Pravetz. I bought 2 computers like this, 2 monitors, 1 FDD and two additional parts for 25 levs (20 $) from a noob. 50 is too much for me. They are working machines and have a antique value - they've been made in 1982-1987 and are 8-bits. 

I tried to find gold in some old russian TVs. I found some  In the bulgarian TVs I believe I can find much more. 

However the question with the palladium condensators is still on.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> However the question with the palladium condensators is still on.




The brown and blue capacitors are made in your country, without legs and depending on the voltage (volts) and capacity (farad) they contain 0,5%-3% Pd by weight and Ag 1%-5% by weight.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

teclu - I fell in love with you!  No one of my friends believed me that this contains Pd. And you wrote that they contain Ag also!!!(THE MISTAKES WERE CORRECTED THANKS TO TECLU) 

More pictures from the area - I've just bought 18 cpus for about 14 USD from a computer firm. They had also SLOT 1 cpus but I refuse to take them for now as I am not familiar how much gold they contain. LOOK AT THE FIRS LINE! Less than 1 USD for each one of them 8) I've bought also 20 mainboards for 29 USD (but I think I will not buy any more because the are hard for treatment).

Any idea what the last one is? There are no signs on it 

In Monday I will fill the trunk of my car with free mainboards and some other stuff.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> No one of my friends believed me that this contains Pl. And you wrote that they contain Au also!!!




Pd=palladium
Ag=silver
teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Yes, you're right. I apologize


----------



## qst42know

> I cut the pins of the cpus because I want to use as less acids and chemicals as possible. It is hard to get acid because they do not sell it to everyone anymore - many people were splashed with acid for revenge. It will cost me more hours with the scissors for wire but I will damage my health less with chemicals. Am I right?



You will want to stop cutting the pins from the CPUs, the legs and possibly the lid and silicon chip are often brazed on to the ceramic with precious metal alloys.


----------



## Irons

I recommend that you no longer buy the green fiber CPU's. They are not worth the effort. Older is better. Learn how to read the date codes and try to only buy processors from the 70's - 90's. Newer processors have less precious metals in them.


----------



## macfixer01

Wow, there's a blast from the past. The green motherboard is from an Apple ][ computer. Can't say for sure but based on the soldered coaxial cable for the video it appears to be a clone, not a real Apple board. You won't likely find much gold on there except in the slot connectors. If any of those TTL chips are in ceramic packages though (for example 54LSxxx series), they're worth cracking open since some have a bit of gold underneath the chip.

macfixer01


----------



## plamenppp

I stopped buying the green ones. I bought 4-5 of them because I forgot to tell the shop assistant what to bring me. The deal was a deal - I had to buy them. I told him wath I need in the future. Today I will buy more of them for less than 1 USD each. I hope there will be a lot of cpus under 100 MHz.

The green motherboard is in actually a kind of a copy of Apple ][ but with some communistic differences - I can find a lot of them but the prize if HIGH. I will try to negotiate for SLOT 1 cpus for 0.10 USD each, HDDs - 0.15 USD each, video cards - 0.10 USD each. 

Today will be a long day ...


----------



## plamenppp

What is it under the round window? Pt, Pd or Ag or ... ? I have 10-12 of them?


----------



## lazersteve

It's Aluminum and dissolves in HCl.


Steve


----------



## plamenppp

I have also other brands of this chips. Is there any possibility these to be Pd, Pt or Ag ?


----------



## lazersteve

The bonding wires are Aluminum, but it is possible that the integrated circuit die is epoxied to the ceramic package ground plane using a conductive epoxy which contains some silver. I'm just guessing that it is possible, I don't have any hard evidence of it though.

Steve


----------



## plamenppp

Today my day was ruined by my car. The battery has gone empty because I had forgotten to turn of a blinker. With my 25 year old diesel VW (54 hp) it is a disaster. Fortunately, I had a battery charger (I have it for other purposes not for battery charging). Tomorrow it will be ok and I will fill the trunk with completely free electronic scrap. I have a nice COMPAQ cpu - a large one with a strange aluminum radiator. I must admit I wanted to take a picture of it but my desire to disassemble it was stronger I got a tool in my hand instead a camera  Tomorrow I will take a picture of what is left. I developed some ways of removing the finger part from a slot 1 processors and removing the socket A with the gold plated parts inside it without smashing the motherboard or the slot 1 / socket A adapter. When I am good enough I will send a clip to Steve to post it on his website. I am going to bed now because I have a small exam in German tomorrow. \

Till then - Gute Nacht und aufwiedersehen!


----------



## plamenppp

There it is - a trunk full of motherboards. There are 30 of them - completely free!


----------



## dick b

You got them for a good price!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

dickb


----------



## plamenppp

It there any point in buying these? I bought one for less than 1 USD today and don't know if it is worth.


----------



## glorycloud

Try this website:

http://www.thriftybits.com/

It shows some prices per pound and per chip (with pictures) of what this
company will pay for them. That should give you a rough idea of what they
are worth to someone that is probably buying them to refine them (or broker
them in quantity).


----------



## glorycloud

The pentium MMX chip you show they pay 83 cents per chip. 8)


----------



## plamenppp

Not bad at all  I can buy the green ones for less than 0.1 USD per piece and I can have motherboards for free.


----------



## Irons

plamenppp said:


> Not bad at all  I can buy the green ones for less than 0.1 USD per piece and I can have motherboards for free.



You might be able to make a profit on Palladium recovery at that price. 8)


----------



## plamenppp

Palladium? I don't think so. There is no one in Bulgaria who buys palladium. Moreover it is much cheaper than gold.


----------



## plamenppp

You will surely like this!!! 

I got these for a high price - I had to spend an hour fixing a stupid PC  an half a litter diesel fuel. Some of the items have been "robbed" as there are missing gold plated transistors  Fortunately, some of them are still fine. I can not take a picture of all of them because there are some rally big "animals". Any idea how much Pt and Kd contains the "things" from the other picture?


----------



## patnor1011

I would like to remind you about your language. I am quite sure that you will not find sentence like this in all 51.500+ posts on this forum. I am glad that you are happy but next time please show that in some other way.
As for your scrap in last pictures this is not looking to me as some high yield boards, they may produce some silver or Pd certainly more than gold.
Except from one board with fingers in the middle I cant see that others will produce any gold at all.

Thank you, patnor, for your diligence in keeping watch on the board. 

Harold


----------



## plamenppp

Notice taken. I apologize for my language but I was too excited. 

Today I found some more of these "ИЗОТ" parts. About 10 kg. The cost me a bottle of bier - 2 L. 

Black and white TVs are also a good place to find some precious metals. I should post some pictures.


----------



## teclu

Pt and Kd!?

The parts of the first picture are transistors in TO plastic package, may contain some gold, break/crush a few and you will see...

In second picture you have 15 piece of СП...(3 or 5) russian variable potentiometer, the cursor of these potentiometer is AgPd20 alloy.
As Patnor said, the gold are in fingers, I see 3 boards with unused fingers, maybe russian fingers-1mg/pin, Au and Pd in 2 RFT connectors, and gold also maybe in IC's, 0-4 mg/ piece.

About language please follow the advice of Patnor!

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Yes, teclu. It is written PtKd on them. I am gathering more of them now. And on the second picture everything is from Bulgaria. There might be some russian parts and chps but they are not many. I still can not find a big calculating machine "ЕЛКА" (some of the parts on the second pictures are from there). I know that inside there is as much Au, Ag, Pt and Pd as to buy a four room apartment. Probably someone else has known this in 1989 when the communism felt down and chaos began ...


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Notice taken. I apologize for my language but I was too excited.
> 
> Today I found some more of these "ИЗОТ" parts. About 10 kg. The cost me a bottle of bier - 2 L.
> 
> Black and white TVs are also a good place to find some precious metals. I should post some pictures.




Can you make a few pictures with TV boards where these golden transistors are mounted?
You have 10Kg of these parts?
In your picture, in the left side, are some AgPd cursors from russian potentiometers?

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Telcu, is the potentiometer the square part with the circle on it and the long rectangle part? The have place for a small screwdriver on them. I have 10 of the square ones from 2 Pravetz's monitors. They have a small thin metal circle inside - Pd 600 (60% Pd). Pleace, telcu, if you have time and wish draw some red circles on my pictures and post them


----------



## gorfman6154

plamamppp, it's great you are aquiring scrap. Just remember you need to amass large amounts of each type to get a gram or two of PM's. 

Google search engine is a very good resource to identify unknown parts. Typing in the part number brought up many links to your TO-92 transmitters. Here is one link.

http://www.tinyurl.com/5r2kxo

If you do a little research, you can find the material makup of the part.

As for the boards, clip the fingers, gold plated parts, and clip open some of the small ic's to see if any are gold inside.

When you get around to processing the parts, it's always best to do batches of similar items. Each item might have recovery methods best suited for them. That is where this Forum will be invaluable. Learn to use the search feature, and read, and study the posts. Of great importance are the Safety (for yours and others)and Disposal and neutralizing(of chemical and metal residues) threads. 

Good luck in your treasure hunt, Gorfman.


----------



## plamenppp

teclu said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice taken. I apologize for my language but I was too excited.
> 
> Today I found some more of these "ИЗОТ" parts. About 10 kg. The cost me a bottle of bier - 2 L.
> 
> Black and white TVs are also a good place to find some precious metals. I should post some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make a few pictures with TV boards where these golden transistors are mounted?
> You have 10Kg of these parts?
> In your picture, in the left side, are some AgPd cursors from russian potentiometers?
> 
> teclu
Click to expand...


No, telcu. I don't have 10 kg of them. I have about 10 kg of the "ИЗОТ" parts. Most of them are worthless - the may contain some silver but nothing more - just big communistic surface with some chips on it (even the pins of the chips are not gold plated). About the TVs - I am not able to make pictures - the boards are in a room full of boards and I don't know what is what any more  Sorry ...


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Yes, teclu. It is written PtKd on them. I am gathering more of them now. And on the second picture everything is from Bulgaria. There might be some russian parts and chps but they are not many. I still can not find a big calculating machine "ЕЛКА" (some of the parts on the second pictures are from there). I know that inside there is as much Au, Ag, Pt and Pd as to buy a four room apartment. Probably someone else has known this in 1989 when the communism felt down and chaos began ...



Ok, plamenppp now I'm understand, because in tv's is not realy find such parts.
I know about cold war and about communism , I'm your neighbor, I'm from Romania.
Do you know about http://www.iestmetal.com from Silistra?


teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Telcu, I had no idea about this in Silistra. I'm pretty sure they buy & sell all the stuff I'm gathering but they how much profit man can made from them and prices will be high ... I will go there in the next few week. If they sell something for a good price I will buy it but I deeply doubt about it. Where in Romania are you from? If you are near Constanca we can meet at Negro Voda (RO) or Kardam (BG) and exchange some experience.


----------



## gorfman6154

plamenppp, now that's more like it, the gold plated transisters run around $180-$200 a pound. 

As in mining, you want to high grade, or get the good parts. Cpu's, fingers, pins, and other gold plated components. Your starting to get a good eye for your e-scrap.

Those transisters, after you snip them open, work very nicely in Lazersteve's stripping cell.

Good luck, Gorfman.


----------



## plamenppp

gorfman6154 said:


> plamenppp, now that's more like it, the gold plated transisters run around $180-$200 a pound.
> 
> As in mining, you want to high grade, or get the good parts. Cpu's, fingers, pins, and other gold plated components. Your starting to get a good eye for your e-scrap.
> 
> Those transisters, after you snip them open, work very nicely in Lazersteve's stripping cell.
> 
> Good luck, Gorfman.




180-200 $ pound? What kind of pound? Transistors with heads/hats removed or not? There are a few kinds of gold plated transistors - fully gold plated, bottom gold plated with plated legs and only legs plated. 

180-200 for which one?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Telcu, is the potentiometer the square part with the circle on it and the long rectangle part? The have place for a small screwdriver on them. I have 10 of the square ones from 2 Pravetz's monitors. They have a small thin metal circle inside - Pd 600 (60% Pd). Pleace, telcu, if you have time and wish draw some red circles on my pictures and post them





http://i23.tinypic.com/hfml65i.jpg
http://i65.tinypic.com/4gop561.jpg
http://i14.tinypic.com/hd4gf44.jpg

Brasov-Transylvania

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Thank you, telcu. This is a good website. I will remember it. My first hand experience is still sleeping in Varna and I know from him about the square ones  I wonder what else can I find in the scrap buying companies around  They usually buy Al, Fe, Cu, Zn, Ni, brass and stuff like these. I'm pretty sure they buy computers for scrap.

I have two types of long potentiometers - the first ones are made of plastic and the second ones are made of Al. On the picture the firs one is from an Al one and the others are from plastic one. There is a big difference in the color. What are second ones made of?


----------



## gorfman6154

The quote of $180-$200, is for a U.S. pound(#). With a mixed lot it would be hard to tell. Fully plated, usually would yield more than partially plated.

To get around that price, you would need to refine these your self. If you have a large quantity, you could send them to a refiner or other forum member for processing.

Are you just looking to sell the parts, or are you interested in refining them yourself?
Gorfman


----------



## plamenppp

Gorfman, I'm interested in refining them myself. Therefore, I need a big quantity of everything. I friend promised me to show me how to refine, what chemicals to use and what precaution to take.


----------



## gorfman6154

plamenppp said:


> Gorfman, I'm interested in refining them myself. Therefore, I need a big quantity of everything. I friend promised me to show me how to refine, what chemicals to use and what precaution to take.



If you read the post on 3 leg transistors, under "where to find scrap", there is some very good advice on parts like these.

Good luck, Gorfman.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Thank you, telcu. This is a good website. I will remember it. My first hand experience is still sleeping in Varna and I know from him about the square ones  I wonder what else can I find in the scrap buying companies around  They usually buy Al, Fe, Cu, Zn, Ni, brass and stuff like these. I'm pretty sure they buy computers for scrap.
> 
> I have two types of long potentiometers - the first ones are made of plastic and the second ones are made of Al. On the picture the firs one is from an Al one and the others are from plastic one. There is a big difference in the color. What are second ones made of?



All three are silver plated on copper base metal.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

What is this? There were no numbers or letters on it. I think it is a potentiometer, am I right? Does it contain some Pd?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> What is this? There were no numbers or letters on it. I think it is a potentiometer, am I right? Does it contain some Pd?



Yes, is an potentiometer.... put it in nitric 50/50, if it dissolve and the color is yellow to reddish brown, then Pd is present in this alloy.

teclu


----------



## gorfman6154

teclu said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? There were no numbers or letters on it. I think it is a potentiometer, am I right? Does it contain some Pd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, is an potentiometer.... put it in nitric 50/50, if it dissolve and the color is yellow to reddish brown, then Pd is present in this alloy.
> 
> teclu
Click to expand...


I agree with the idea of testing. It is the fastest and most rewarding way to learn about the recovery of PM's from e-scrap.

Everyone here enjoys your enthusiasm, and wants you to be successful in your new venture  .

Many fine refiners and scrappers have put a lot of time on this Forum, and have compiled tons of data and experience regarding all the questions you have been asking. It's all here for the taking. Please avail yourself to the other resources, especially the search funtion, and tutorials. The other main resource, is the book available on many downloadable links, Refining Precious Metals,by C.M.Hoke. This is an outstanding book that even a novice can learn from. The best advice i could give is read, read, and read some more. 

The whole forum is available to use and peruse. There is no free lunch, you need to put in some effort, to gain this boundless knowledge.

Good luck, Gorfman


----------



## plamenppp

I am posting some pictures now as I promised. I didn't even fill the whole trunk today  But I did something more interesting. I went in a computer service. The guy there was collecting cpus. I had six green fiber cpus (which I did'nt need because of the gold content in them) and he had three ceramic AMDs and three black fiber Intels. We made a change. He got 4 green fibers and I got three ceramics and one black fiber. I did it because some of the people in this forum showed how much do the different cpus cost. I had three exactly the same green AMDs  He took only one of them  I took his skype and now I can contact with him at any time.


----------



## goldsilverpro

He edited his post. I removed the report.


----------



## plamenppp

You will like this one. I'll have only a few hundred of them in a week


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> You will like this one. I'll have only a few hundred of them in a week




Russian memory eprom K573RF5 contain 0,039gAu/piece and 0,049g Ag/piece, by producer catalog.
I have processed 5000 pieces, but for me the yield of Au was about 0.032g/piece

http://u18.tinypic.com/4tyfd41.jpg

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Any idea where are these from?


----------



## Rhodium

plamenppp said:


> Any idea where are these from?



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=620&p=5311&hilit=tag+connectors#p5311


----------



## plamenppp

Thanks Rhodium


----------



## plamenppp

I broke a potentiometer a looked what was inside earlier this day. Which part contains Pd?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> I broke a potentiometer a looked what was inside earlier this day. Which part contains Pd?



Hello plamenppp,

The small piece from right side of picture, AgPd20 and some types of potentiometer AgPd50-60.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

As always, teclu knows everything! Thank you! I am happy that you are here.

What is AgPd20 and AgPd50-60?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> As always, teclu knows everything! Thank you! I am happy that you are here.
> 
> What is AgPd20 and AgPd50-60?




Thank you plamenppp but I know very little not everything, it's true that I broke thousands of old russian and east european electronic parts.
Ag80%Pd20%
teclu


----------



## plamenppp

A nice board from the past ...


----------



## plamenppp

This is what you can buy with about 11 USD in Bulgaria. There are more motherboards but they are hidden under these you see.


----------



## shyknee

> This is what you can buy with about 11 USD in Bulgaria. There are more motherboards but they are hidden under these you see.


how much gold do you think is there in this pile of scrap(in the photo)?

what I'm trying to say is you sould not be paying for scrap like this other things maybe o.k.


----------



## plamenppp

The scrap is OK. The cases are not on the picture. There are 5 cases. The iron is 0.10 $ per kg. There is also some plastic covers and some plastic things. The plastic is 0.14$ per kg. There are 5 cpus - 486 (antique), 3xPentium (antique) and AMD 6. 5 power supplies - they contain aluminum and copper. Aluminum - 0.80 $ per kg (it is light and will much less than 1 kg), copper - about 4 per kg. The power supplies contain a lot of iron, too. There are about a dozen motherboards - some of them are hidden under the others. There are 4 FDDs - 2 small and 2 big (they are antiques and I will not destroy them  ), 3-4 HDDs - 1-2 GB each. There are many cables - may be with some gold on the connectors. There are some lan cards and some other boards that I have never seen before. I think 11 $ is a good price for all of this moreover the gold is expensive now. The guy I've bought this from will connect me with other people who have old stuff for sale. 11 $ is a good price.


----------



## plamenppp

After an hour hunting in the town ... 1.5 USD for this. It is working by the way.


----------



## plamenppp

Here is something I've been told about long ago by a friend - the СМ chip. I found two of them in a printer "ROBOTRON" yesterday. Inside the slots for the other chips were gold plated too. There were some blue Pd capacitators also. I wish I could get more of these ...


----------



## plamenppp

Here are some nice bulgarian capacitators containing Pd and Ag (not cleaned from the legs yet) and 174 cleaned (7-8 of them not) transistors containing gold plating. There was a .doc file with electronic components. It says there is no PM in transistors and capacitators ... There were some potentiometers containing Pd. .doc - NO PM IN POTENTIOMETERS.

All these capacitators and most of the transistors came from the big bulgarian FDDs for Pravetz 8Д computers.


----------



## Anonymous

plamenppp you should set your picture quality lower, your pictures at 1.2 meg are way to large for the folks still using dial up.

Your camera settings are.

Image Type: jpeg (The JPEG image format)
Width: 3296 pixels
Height: 2472 pixels
Camera Brand: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
Camera Model: KODAK EASYSHARE C813 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA
Date Taken: 2010:01:02 15:55:32
Exposure Time: 1/64 sec.
Aperture Value: 2.86 EV (f/2.7)
ISO Speed Rating: 80
Flash Fired: Flash fired, auto mode.
Metering Mode: Pattern
Exposure Program: Normal program
Focal Length: 6.0 mm
Software: KODAK EASYSHARE C813 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA


----------



## plamenppp

I will take the remark. Why are you using dial-up? Even in a country like Bulgaria people who use dial-up are less than 2-3%.


----------



## Harold_V

plamenppp said:


> I will take the remark. Why are you using dial-up? Even in a country like Bulgaria people who use dial-up are less than 2-3%.


Here, there are many areas that are not served by high speed connections. It's not uncommon to have vast open areas with little population. Those of us that live in such areas have few options other than a hard wired telephone line, which does not permit high speed connections. You must post with these people in mind if you expect to be welcome on this forum. 

There is absolutely NO NEED for pictures larger than 100 kb in size, regardless of the type of connection one enjoys. It is expected of you that you will respect the fact that someone, someplace, is paying for the server to host this site. If readers were to post pictures of the magnitude in question (greater than 1 mb), the site would be overwhelmed. Please restrict your picture size, for the good of all. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium

Reminded me of going to IMAX. 
I can read the thread count of the blanket.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> There is absolutely NO NEED for pictures larger than 100 kb in size, regardless of the type of connection one enjoys.



I agree. Someone recently posted, all at once, about 35 photos on a thread - a total of about 5 megs. Took quite awhile for me and I have DSL. I can't imagine how long it took Harold. Very irritating!


----------



## dorki22

Plamen hello, I just love this thread, I live in Slovenia, there is still a lot of old electronics from Yugoslavia all around.

Are you sure, if that capacitors in the bag on the right side of the picture (blue and brown pieces) really contain Pd or Ag? They look very casual to me, I see them on old TVs all the time. Have you tested any?

Simon


----------



## plamenppp

dorki22, they contain Pd & Ag. I've seen people buying and selling them with kilos. The blue and brown are cheap - they are from my country. Teclu buys the green ones (made in Russia/USSR) for 150$/kg. Look at the sign at the top of the green one - I call it the Russian sign. By the way, the green ones do not have ceramic cover but only paint. There are russian blue and brown capacitators with this sign. If you can collect - collect as many as you can because we are running out of them 

The size of the picture is 87 kb.


----------



## Harold_V

plamenppp said:


> The size of the picture is 87 kb.


And it serves the purpose perfectly! 

Thanks for your cooperation. 

Harold


----------



## dorki22

plamenppp said:


> dorki22, they contain Pd & Ag. I've seen people buying and selling them with kilos. The blue and brown are cheap - they are from my country. Teclu buys the green ones (made in Russia/USSR) for 150$/kg. Look at the sign at the top of the green one - I call it the Russian sign. By the way, the green ones do not have ceramic cover but only paint. There are russian blue and brown capacitators with this sign. If you can collect - collect as many as you can because we are running out of them
> 
> The size of the picture is 87 kb.



Vau :shock: Good to know. I've "lost" many of them, i just ignored it. Will have to pay a lot more of attention next time :twisted: 

Looking forward hearing some more about more "russian" tehnologie. It looks like a big pool of PGMs, waiting to be found. Will add some of my pictures here, if you dont mind.

Simon


----------



## plamenppp

dorki22 said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> dorki22, they contain Pd & Ag. I've seen people buying and selling them with kilos. The blue and brown are cheap - they are from my country. Teclu buys the green ones (made in Russia/USSR) for 150$/kg. Look at the sign at the top of the green one - I call it the Russian sign. By the way, the green ones do not have ceramic cover but only paint. There are russian blue and brown capacitators with this sign. If you can collect - collect as many as you can because we are running out of them
> 
> The size of the picture is 87 kb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vau :shock: Good to know. I've "lost" many of them, i just ignored it. Will have to pay a lot more of attention next time :twisted:
> 
> Looking forward hearing some more about more "russian" tehnologie. It looks like a big pool of PGMs, waiting to be found. Will add some of my pictures here, if you dont mind.
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...



I don't mind. The rule is "Less than 100 kb for a picture". Take close shots.


----------



## golddie

What are these capacitors used for and do they have these in Canada
The capacitors I took apart from the old television had aluminum


----------



## plamenppp

The capacitator is an important part used in the electronics. There capacitatorswith palladium, I'm afraid, can not be found in Canada. They are typical for the "Ex Glory Communistic Countries". It is normal to find aluminum capacitators in TVs. It is sad when you find the shiny Al foin inside ...


----------



## Irons

plamenppp said:


> Palladium? I don't think so. There is no one in Bulgaria who buys palladium. Moreover it is much cheaper than gold.




I guess you changed your mind. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011

Irons said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium? I don't think so. There is no one in Bulgaria who buys palladium. Moreover it is much cheaper than gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you changed your mind. :lol:
Click to expand...


... and 20 times more expensive than silver...


----------



## plamenppp

I've tryed at least 20 goldsmiths - nobody wants to buy Pd. I've tryed some specialized firms for metals - they work only with abroad companies. Only the companies for scrap buy parts containing Pd - they pay almost nothing. I cool goldsmith told me that I can sell the Pd in Turkey. For now I'll collect only alloys containing Pd and wait for a better time ...


----------



## SapunovDmitry

I am sorry to disappoint you but only green capacitor on your picture contains Pd.It is a ceramic Russian capacitor KM5 H90 and if it is H30 or H50 it also has Pt in it. Other two are aluminium foil capacitors (well maybe i am wrong about the blue one) and are not so valueable. Believe me i know what i am talking about, the company i am working for has processed about 500-750 kg of those during it's lifetime.Capacitors from TVs are almost always foil ones. Orange and yellow russian capacitors that contain Pd and sometimes the same amount of Pt should be marked KM6 H90 or 6 H90, 6 M750 , 6 M1500 , 6 H50 ,6F, 6BF H90, 6 H30 etc.
Those usually can't be found in RFT, Orion and other non Russian apparatus.
Have fun searching.


----------



## plamenppp

No, they do not have Al foil in them. I've broken at least 10 of them to see what is inside. There is no Al. There is a plate with layers in it - a layer Pd, a layer ceramics, a layer Pd, a layer ceramics, a layer Pd, a layer ceramics, a layer Pd, a layer ceramics and so on ... I just don't want to post a nice 2 MB picture to show what is inside, because I respect the administrators.


----------



## teclu

Ceramic bulgarian capacitors blue and brown from plamenppp pictures contains Pd, certainly less than the russian, but contains.

Quantities of metal which can be recovered varies depending on several factors but an average it could show(all without legs):
H30,H50,D russian green 40-50gPd and 30-35gPt /kg
H50 russian brown,yellow and orange 25-30gPd and 15gPt /kg
H90 russian green,brown, yellow and orange 40-50gPd/kg
(F,J,L,N,M,V,U, ...all=H90)
bulgarian brown and blue aprox 15-20gPd/kg

...there are many more types of russian and east capacitors containing Pd and Pt but KM type are the most profitable. By the way most of the above contain silver also.

Is true also that I have not processed hundred of kg's only a few tens.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Teclu, do you have statistics about the bulgarian square and rectangular potentiometers that contain Pd? % of Pd in the plates and weiight of the plates? Today I broke 2 monitors for Pravetz 8 - 11 square potentiometers, some blue and a few brown capacitators, 2 metal transistors with gold plated bottoms and 4-5 plastic transistors (if they are transistors), 2 Al radiators, transformators with Cu and Fe. I Wonder if the glass has a layer of Ag on its inner side. I will post pictures when I shrink them.

1 lv = 1.35 USD
1 kg Al - 1.30 lv
1 kg Cu - 7.50 lv
1 kg Pb - 1.50 lv
1 kg Fe - 0.25 lv
1 kg plastic - 0.10-0.25 lv (not all plastic is accepted)


----------



## Irons

That's dedication. 8)


----------



## plamenppp

Irons said:


> That's dedication. 8)



I destroyed two more of the same type last month.

Soon I'll wonder where to find scrap from  I will have to buy it from somewhere probably ... The scrap companies are very greedy and they think they can cheat everyone with the price ...


----------



## Irons

plamenppp said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's dedication. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I destroyed two more of the same type last month.
> 
> Soon I'll wonder where to find scrap from  I will have to buy it from somewhere probably ... The scrap companies are very greedy and they think they can cheat everyone with the price ...
Click to expand...


Just don't get so big that you begin to behave like them. Money does bad things to people.

If you're dealing with big dealers, there's a good chance that some may have connections to Organized Crime. The scrap business is a great place to launder money and they don't like people making it difficult for them to operate.


----------



## plamenppp

I know this but geting scrap from relatives, frinends and their friends has its limits - it is slow and small  Anyway, I have something in mind.


----------



## teclu

> ...Teclu, do you have statistics about the bulgarian square and rectangular potentiometers that contain Pd? % of Pd in the plates and weiight of the plates?...




Those are not bulgarian potentiometers, they are russian СП5...2,3..(latin SP5-2...3) type.
On the metal plate is welded in few points a small piece, only that piece is a AgPd alloy, 7-10mg Pd and 9mg Ag /piece.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Teclu knows too much! He is suspicious! He must be checked! :twisted: 

So, 100 of them - 0.7-1 gram. I've always thouht they are Bulgarian ... I'll have to collect a lot of them. Today I decided to break some of the "low yeild staff" and look what happened.
Most of the black small gold mines are not in the list of the russian components provided by someone in this forum.


----------



## Oz

As you have found out, one must break a few eggs to make an omelet.


----------



## plamenppp

I have some PCBs with a lot of these on them. I half break them and half take them off the PCB with a screwdriver. It will be a lot of breaking and when I finish with them ... Where from will I get more?


----------



## goldsilverpro

They look like plastic. Incineration might be the easiest first step.

The similar looking, common (at least, they used to be) ceramic type can be easily opened by heating to about 700F - 800F (if I remember right) and then quenching in water. They fall apart and can be dried first, tumbled alone in a cement mixer to loosen everything up, and then the metal can be separated with a magnet, assuming it's Kovar (usually) or other magnetic metal . The ceramic halves are held together with a layer of glass, which shatters when heated and quenched.

I just thought of this. Most ceramic, such as that in CPU packages, contains about 5% glass to hold the ceramic frit together. Heating and quenching might weaken the ceramic and make it much easier to grind.


----------



## plamenppp

goldsilverpro said:


> They look like plastic. Incineration might be the easiest first step.
> 
> The similar looking, common (at least, they used to be) ceramic type can be easily opened by heating to about 700F - 800F (if I remember right) and then quenching in water. They fall apart and can be dried first, tumbled alone in a cement mixer to loosen everything up, and then the metal can be separated with a magnet, assuming it's Kovar (usually) or other magnetic metal . The ceramic halves are held together with a layer of glass, which shatters when heated and quenched.
> 
> I just thought of this. Most ceramic, such as that in CPU packages, contains about 5% glass to hold the ceramic frit together. Heating and quenching might weaken the ceramic and make it much easier to grind.




They are plastic  I'm processing them with a vice - not a fast and nice job.

I will take into account your idea with the heating.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I've done the vise thing with the plastic ones. Goes slow. Some split easy by holding them with long tweezers, on their sides, on a hard surface, and hitting the side edge with a hammer.


----------



## plamenppp

Both ways are not good enough - sometimes they work and sometimes not  This is a part of the job.


----------



## plamenppp

As I was loking for, searching and asking I came across a man who has been working in a factory for electronics during the communism times for 15 years. I told him I need them transistors to rapair old Bg electronics but he laughed at me and said: " I am too old to be lied from a young boy.You seem inteligent. You need them because of the gold. 15 stotinki (bulgarian cents) for each one. I have 5000 of them. I can get more and not only transistors." He gave me four of them. Has anyone any idea how much gold is in them?

The cell will be best for them. Now it is -13 degrees C and I am not willing to do anything in the cold.

15 stotinki = 0.11 USD

The legs are partially plated.


----------



## samuel-a

i run my cell indoor without any problem... just have a fan on a window open to circulate the air in the room


----------



## goldsilverpro

plamenppp,

The cell is not the way to go, as it will only get what you can see. What you can now see is likely a small percentage of the gold that is there. Open up one and see what's inside - report back. Also, tell me if the can is magnetic. How much does one of them weigh? 

If the pad under the chip is gold plated, the chip is likely attached with gold solder. If so, the probable best way (to get it all) is to first dissolve everything you can in nitric and then go after the gold with aqua regia. Read this thread.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5535&p=47599&hilit=to5s#p47599


----------



## plamenppp

I know how to remove the caps because I've done this before - with some force and a pair of pliers  They are not magnetic - nothing is them is magnetic. The chip - so small that I hardly can see it. The transistors I got today have only three legs. After the cell I think to keep all the rest for "black days" as it may contain some gold. I throw nothing away. Cell indoors - never. Safety and health first! For now I am interested in the yeild per piece or 100 pieces.


----------



## goldsilverpro

If they're not magnetic, what are they? Nickel plated copper? Is the lid soluble in hot 50/50 nitric? If gold solder is used for the chip, that's where most of the value is. The gold solder won't be touched by the cell.


----------



## plamenppp

The chips is extremely small! I have 7-8 of these with 8 legs - they might have a lot of gold in th solder. These with the 3 legs have a lot of iron in them - I made some tests with a magnet and I had difficulties romoving them from it.


----------



## goldsilverpro

The magnetic ones are probably made of Kovar - 54Fe/29Ni/17Co. This alloy is soluble in hot nitric. They are the same type that Arthur treated in the link I gave you.


----------



## plamenppp

I remember I made a test with one one of them in 65% nitric a few months ago. It dissappeared completely. There were red/brown fumes and something black all over the solution. I think it was carbon.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> .......Has anyone any idea how much gold is in them?......
> 
> ....The legs are partially plated...



I do not see in picture with the four transistors, the type and the producer of these transistors but the average of the Au yield for these East European type of transistors is 11-15 mg/piece with plated legs( depends on the length of the legs) and 8-11 mg/piece without plated legs,.... what did you mean with partially plated legs ?

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

About 0.2-0.3 cm plated pins starting from the plated bottom of the transistor. The rest of the legs is not plated.
The transistors are bulgarian and they are mixed. That guy offered me also square russian potentiometers with Pd/Ag (or trimers if they are called this way) for 13 stotinki (about 0.10 USD) each. About 500 of them.


----------



## plamenppp

255 of them - 0.27 kg
I'm getting better and better in finding small gold mines.


----------



## plamenppp

Some more. 168 to be precise.


----------



## plamenppp

This is it - the micro gold mine. I need more of them.


----------



## EDI Refining

Have you started refining anything yet? Lots of misc pictures


----------



## plamenppp

A few hours ago I put about 50 transistors in nitric acid. I warmed it from time to time but not all the gold was stripped in the solution. I want to practice a little before putting everything in the nitric. I wonder will H2SO4 work as well.


----------



## glorycloud

how did you remove the tops from these "gold mines"? You did a great job getting them off it appears.


----------



## plamenppp

The upper picture shows only the good "gold mines" and I have only 50-60 of them. I have another 420 (bad gold mines) with the caps and 2 of the 3 legs removed (look at the picture). I am waiting for 2000 more of the bad ones.
Removing is time consuming job with pliers.


----------



## ander

Wouldn't be it easier to use grinder with cutting blade for steel- its like 2mm thick and cuts very fast- just cut the "shell" a little to let acid get inside. The thing I'm afraid of is acid usage.


----------



## Irons

plamenppp said:


> The upper picture shows only the good "gold mines" and I have only 50-60 of them. I have another 420 (bad gold mines) with the caps and 2 of the 3 legs removed (look at the picture). I am waiting for 2000 more of the bad ones.
> Removing is time consuming job with pliers.



You would do well in America. 8)


----------



## plamenppp

It is sub-zero outside. I will need constant heating. Constant heating + glass dish + liquid in the glass dish = possible breaking. The cell shoul strip all the gold exposed to the 96% H2SO4. Some ot the gold will not be exposed and will be extracted with AR or nitric during the summer.


----------



## plamenppp

Irons said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upper picture shows only the good "gold mines" and I have only 50-60 of them. I have another 420 (bad gold mines) with the caps and 2 of the 3 legs removed (look at the picture). I am waiting for 2000 more of the bad ones.
> Removing is time consuming job with pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would do well in America. 8)
Click to expand...


I have been there for two months. I worked as a mover. The crisis began and I decide to go back with enough money to cover my work&travel program. My friends stayed and spent all they had for food and some other stuff. I lost 10 kg of my weight because of the food. I prefer home-made food and chickens and a pig in my yard. I forgot to mention the donkey and the cart.


----------



## glorycloud

I found this document while searching today. I have (100) of these sensors that are new/unused.
It shows that there are layers of platinum inside the ones that I have. BUT..........
I also see where they are being offered for sale from $42 - $56 EACH by electronic component distributors! 
If I can sell them at half that and not play with chemicals - that's the deal for me!!!

I will do some homework and report back on what I find out.
View attachment c15_97_0913.pdf


----------



## EDI Refining

glorycloud said:


> I found this document while searching today. I have (100) of these sensors that are new/unused.
> It shows that there are layers of platinum inside the ones that I have. BUT..........
> I also see where they are being offered for sale from $42 - $56 EACH by electronic component distributors!
> If I can sell them at half that and not play with chemicals - that's the deal for me!!!
> 
> I will do some homework and report back on what I find out.



please let us know, I have a small bin of these in as new condition....


----------



## plamenppp

The cell worked just fine. It stripped a single transistor for 4 seconds. Tomorrow I will see what is at the bottom of the 2 L glass dish full with water, 250 ml H2SO4 and gold.


----------



## plamenppp

0.2 grams from 410 plated transistors  I am not surpriced. The plating was very thin and bright. Tomorrow I will change the strategy - better plated trasistors and better dark colour. The transistors will be tied in 5 like a bouquet to save time.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

If you don't mind me asking, Can you weigh the other ones before you process them? Curious to know what the starting weight was on these. That sounds lower than what I had thought you would get.


----------



## plamenppp

Sorry, but I already removed the caps. 254 of them were 270 grams but the plating was so pale that I expected 2 grams per 1000 units. Another "gold lurker" told me it woud be less than 1 gram and he was right. Anyway, I am moving to the better plated units


----------



## plamenppp

They were not good, too. 0.24 grams per 400 pieces.


----------



## plamenppp

What do I have here? 
I have something from Pravetz 8 PC. Teclu, do you know the yeild from the CM602/CM603? The shiny broken transistors with the long plated legs are KT601. The purple one - I will not buy it anymore.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> What do I have here?
> I have something from Pravetz 8 PC. Teclu, do you know the yeild from the CM602/CM603? The shiny broken transistors with the long plated legs are KT601. The purple one - I will not buy it anymore.



km132ru5-34mg
kt601a-25mg
2t630a-15mg
cm24pins-30mg
cm40pins-60mg

teclu


----------



## goldsilverpro

> The purple one - I will not buy it anymore.


I assume you mean the small purple one on the left front, although according to teclu's numbers, they sound pretty good to me. The 24 and 40 lead dark purple side-braze packages on the front right should be excellent. In my experience, just the lids on those two run an oz per pound, assuming they're like the ones over here.

You guys over there are way too spoiled with all that good stuff.


----------



## plamenppp

They sound good to you but the price is more than the gold in it.

I am not spoiled  I just found a few of them and I ... intent to buy 112 more of K601 - that's all left.


----------



## teclu

goldsilverpro said:


> You guys over there are way too spoiled with all that good stuff.



GSP, 

You're right Sir, probably only after several years we will realize how true are your words(we in Eastern Europe), but until then let's be optimistic!

Plamenppp, I apologize for attachments in your thread, if there are any problems I can delete.


_I will post the pictures in thread soviet-cccp-ussr_

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

I feel stupid now ...
Today i bought some stuff for 10 lv (1 USD = 1.4 lv).
When I look at the pictures I feel ver very stupid ...
After some years of work I will probably have the same stuff like the Teclu the GREAT!


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> I feel stupid now ...
> Today i bought some stuff for 10 lv (1 USD = 1.4 lv).
> When I look at the pictures I feel ver very stupid ...
> After some years of work I will probably have the same stuff like the Teclu the GREAT!



plamenppp,

I am not great, just I have a reasonable budget for buying and I looking every day of 5 year for large quantities(old electronics stocks) at the old communist companies,... this is not a big secret.
You do not have reason to be discouraged, in Bulgaria there are still many old electronics waiting to be found.

teclu


----------



## Palladium

plamenppp said:


> I feel stupid now ...
> Today i bought some stuff for 10 lv (1 USD = 1.4 lv).
> When I look at the pictures I feel ver very stupid ...
> After some years of work I will probably have the same stuff like the Teclu the GREAT!



I like following this guy.


----------



## glorycloud

ditto! It must be hell for the dial up crowd though with all
the content. :lol:


----------



## plamenppp

Do you have any idea about these capacitators? I can not find them in the list. By the way, is the list with the contents precise? К10-17-1А matches but the rest does not. I have a few hundreds of these.
I also bought some "ИЗОТ" PCB. On this one there are a lot of trimers.The fingers are Pd plated. It cost me 0.20$ yesterday. I will post only one picture now and the best of the rest later.
There is a rhomb sign that I see on many electronic elements. Does it mean something?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp,

The beginning is harder but you are doing well, keep it up!

k10-17... 0,0043gPd and 0,0035gAg
The pcb's also worth, you have there sp5-14 with 0,014gPd and 0,013gAg, 
IC's 155 series 3-4mg Au / piece, and bulgarian capacitors with Pd and Ag(I told you about them), the fingers are good too.
The rhomb is a russian producer sign, OTK.
The catalog is constructed after data of several russian producers, and this is for new products, so there may be some differences 10%-20%.The large differences can arise if we do not have enough experience in recovery.

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

Teclu, I've heard about OTK but I though it was Bulgarian. The beginning is not easy and I do not quick easily. I am creating a network of small suppliers who have something left. They connect me with more people and so on. I prefer working with couriers because of the destinations and sometimes the 5.5 levs sometimes is more than the value in the pacage. I arrange to buy some 3000 ДЖ3 - 10К but I still haven't negotiated for the price. I will buy most of the purple ceramic chips for about 45% of their worth in gold. I've been thinking for the gold plated frames from rusian wathces too 

P.S. Today I bought (I finally) 1xP2 Pro, 1x386, 4x486, 4-5 green/brown AMDs, 5-6 rams for 12 levs, which is about 8.5$. The guys promiced me to sell me some more next week. They also gave me for free a dozen potentiometers and some capacitators. I also bought 6 EPPROMS (bg, ru and some other "OKI") for 0.3 levs each (0.2$) and that guy promiced me to clean his garrage and see how much he can earn from me  Another one promised to clean his basement (I posted a picture from his stuff a few posts above) and give everything to me and I will give him a full trunk with modern (1-5 years old) motherboards because he is repairing TVs, comuters etc.


----------



## plamenppp

Teclu, any idea about these? I can not find them in the list too 

СП5-16ВВ к47J
СП5-16ВА -0,25Вт 22кОм+/-10%


----------



## teclu

10mg Pd and 14mg Ag, both.

At the potentiometers, the quantity of precious metals in the small plate(cursor/slider), is influenced by the voltage(V) and resistance(ohm).


teclu


----------



## plamenppp

How about 2T610A or 2T931A?


----------



## Scott2357

Teclu,

What is the yield per chip on that "Stuff3.jpg" pic with the white eproms?


----------



## plamenppp

110 pieces KT601A transistors - 0.94 grams of nice yellow gold 18-20K.

Some other pictures. 

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17350422 - Pd plated legs, bg brown capacitators and some ru chips.
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17350423 - a lot of stuff (most of it useless), bg blue capacitators, some yellow pins, 2 connectors and 2 tantal capacitators
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17350416 - bg PCB, one nice CM601, chips, bg blue capacitators, some pins and legs.
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17350419 - a very good one. Orange ru capacitators, some chips and a 3 level long connector.

P.S. Because my pictures started to gain size on the server of goldrefiningforum.com I decided not to upload any more. Therefore I will upload them on a site designed for pictures


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> How about 2T610A or 2T931A?



38 mg and 22 mg



plamenppp said:


> 110 pieces KT601A transistors - 0.94 grams of nice yellow gold 18-20K.




110 kt601a = 2,75g Au 24k... of course, if you can get him out....




Scott2357 said:


> Teclu,
> 
> What is the yield per chip on that "Stuff3.jpg" pic with the white eproms?




k573rf1= 35,87mg Au and 49,41mg Ag

When I have some time, and if anyone interested, I will post a picture album with my russian and non-russian electronics....

teclu


----------



## samuel-a

it will be very interesting talcu.

part pic and it content


----------



## Barren Realms 007

That would be nice to see if you have the time to do that.


----------



## pinman

Please yes! I am amazed and impressed with how meticulous you are.


----------



## Platdigger

And, Yes please!
This is good stuff.... 8)


----------



## plamenppp

How can I get out the whole of it? I tried with the electric cell and that was it - 0.94g from 110 pieces. Where am I wrong?


----------



## Platdigger

inside

The outside may disolve in sulfuric (around 35 percent), with a bit of H2O2, now that they are deplated of gold.

Or you could try hcl with time.


----------



## Irons

plamenppp said:


> How can I get out the whole of it? I tried with the electric cell and that was it - 0.94g from 110 pieces. Where am I wrong?



There maybe considerable Gold in the eutectic solder between the Silicon chip and the case.


----------



## plamenppp

About the transistors - yes, there is some gold left under the silicon chip but is is very small amount. Are we talking about the same KT601A (8807) - those with the white caps?

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17364722 - I've been waiting for this for a long long time and I finally found a place where to but it from.


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> About the transistors - yes, there is some gold left under the silicon chip but is is very small amount. Are we talking about the same KT601A (8807) - those with the white caps?
> 
> http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17364722 - I've been waiting for this for a long long time and I finally found a place where to but it from.




Yes, as the 600 series, with long legs and belly plated...

For your Ag alloys the average of the pure Ag is approximatley 8% .

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

I will have only the silver from there - they will remove the silver circles for me.


----------



## plamenppp

Step by step, a lot of practice and patience is all you need.
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17381647
The biggest one (quess why it is pink) was the first one. After that it was another one (with bad quality) and another one (with worse quality) and another one - the yellowest of all.


----------



## plamenppp

Where is the tantal? I started to collect them this morning from some 40 Bulgarian PCBs. 
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17417553

Question to, Teclu, again. What is the yeild from KT602 БМ (1982) and KT131?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Where is the tantal? I started to collect them this morning from some 40 Bulgarian PCBs.
> http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17417553
> 
> Question to, Teclu, again. What is the yeild from KT602 БМ (1982) and KT131?




K53 type russian capacitors?.. tantal in anode, TaO(92% Ta) sintered, a black cylinder...

kt602...36mg
kt131...place a picture

teclu


----------



## plamenppp

KT602 - I just do not believe! - http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17440192 - It is the small black plastic covered transistor (or whatever it is) 
KT1312Б (I was may mistake for the name) - http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17440173
They look like aluminum but inside there is some gold - you can see from the picture.

How about these? http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17440877


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> KT602 - I just do not believe! - http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17440192 - It is the small black plastic covered transistor (or whatever it is)




Транзистор
СЕРИЯ 2Т(КТ) 602 Б (желтые) 
Масса изделия 3,02 ±0,05 г 
Драгоценный металл в составе изделия золото 
*Масса золота в 1 шт. изделия 0,036 г *
Соответствие с паспортными данными 42-55 % от паспортных данных 
Содержание золота в изделии, % масс 0,5-0,66 % 
Элементы изделия, содержащие золото позолота на основании и выводах 
Материал основания железо-никелевый сплав 
Материал крышки медь 
Рекомендация по переработке отправка на медеплавильный завод 
Рекомендация по опробованию при однотипных изделиях - выборка, в смеси с другими типами - обжиг и растворение всей партии.

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20972879/_2t_kt602b.bmp

teclu


----------



## Scott2357

Teclu, is this close translation?
Some things I don't understand, please correct my mistakes.

The transistor
A SERIES 2Т (КТ) 602 (yellow) 
Weight 3,02 ±0,05 г 
Precious metal gold in structure 
Weight of gold for 1 piece 0,036 г 
Conformity with nameplate data of 42-55 % from nameplate data 
% of gold by weight of 0,5-0,66 % 
The elements containing gold are gilding on the base and conclusions 
Base material - iron/nickel alloy 
Cover material - copper 
The recommendation on processing sending on медеплавильный a factory 
The recommendation on approbation at the same products - sample, in a mix with other types - roasting and dissolution of all parts.


----------



## teclu

Scott2357 said:


> Teclu, is this close translation?
> Some things I don't understand, please correct my mistakes.
> 
> The transistor
> A SERIES 2Т (КТ) 602 (yellow)
> Weight 3,02 ±0,05 г
> Precious metal gold in structure
> Weight of gold for 1 piece 0,036 г
> Conformity with nameplate data of 42-55 % from nameplate data
> % of gold by weight of 0,5-0,66 %
> The elements containing gold are gilding on the base and conclusions
> Base material - iron/nickel alloy
> Cover material - copper
> The recommendation on processing sending on медеплавильный a factory
> The recommendation on approbation at the same products - sample, in a mix with other types - roasting and dissolution of all parts.





Yes Scott, your translation is good(conclusions means legs/pins).
This text comes from here www.knfmp.ru, they have sheet of processing to thousands of electronic parts, of course that each of us can check if it's true, I say a big yes.

Excuse me for I not translated the text in english, however I'm not speak russian, actually no the English don 't handle it, but the gold is yellow everywhere...

teclu


----------



## Scott2357

Thanks Teclu. I was tempted to guess conclusions meant legs but not confident in my translations. I learned to speak conversational Russian a few years ago but the alphabet still gives me trouble and sadly I have nobody to practice speaking with.


----------



## plamenppp

teclu said:


> plamenppp said:
> 
> 
> 
> KT602 - I just do not believe! - http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.17440192 - It is the small black plastic covered transistor (or whatever it is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Транзистор
> СЕРИЯ 2Т(КТ) 602 Б (желтые)
> Масса изделия 3,02 ±0,05 г
> Драгоценный металл в составе изделия золото
> *Масса золота в 1 шт. изделия 0,036 г *
> Соответствие с паспортными данными 42-55 % от паспортных данных
> Содержание золота в изделии, % масс 0,5-0,66 %
> Элементы изделия, содержащие золото позолота на основании и выводах
> Материал основания железо-никелевый сплав
> Материал крышки медь
> Рекомендация по переработке отправка на медеплавильный завод
> Рекомендация по опробованию при однотипных изделиях - выборка, в смеси с другими типами - обжиг и растворение всей партии.
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20972879/_2t_kt602b.bmp
> 
> teclu
Click to expand...


Teclu, this is probably the original factory data. Where do you have it from?


----------



## mdbilal

Is there is any pm in cn4 and cn3 type potentiometer


----------



## plamenppp

If cn3 is СП3 and cn4 is СП4, the answer is "yes/no". In СП3 there is Pd and Au and sometimes small amount of ruthenium. In СП4 there is only silver according to the pdf document with the russian components.


----------



## plamenppp

Teclu, have you ever seen Bulgarian batteries named "СЦ 10" and "СЦ12"? I was told they contain 50 g and 100 g silver in each. Do you have any pictures? I was offered to buy about 100. Can you provide some pictures?


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Teclu, have you ever seen Bulgarian batteries named "СЦ 10" and "СЦ12"? I was told they contain 50 g and 100 g silver in each. Do you have any pictures? I was offered to buy about 100. Can you provide some pictures?





www.farhadn.ru


----------



## plamenppp

Thank you, Teclu. It is of use for me  But I couldn't find the Bulgarian ones


----------



## teclu

plamenppp said:


> Thank you, Teclu. It is of use for me  But I couldn't find the Bulgarian ones






http://www.knfmp.ru

enjoy again for all!

teclu


----------



## Palladium

Man i got to learn Russian. :lol:


----------



## butcher

Teclu, thanks did you put the translator with that one?
now I can read it, that was nice.I am not sure how many if any of those components are in my scrap I run into but it can give me many clues, and maybe I can learn to read a word in your language, at least the important one's like gold. thanks :lol:

when I clicked on your link, I left clicked and there was a translate this page, I am not sure if that was from my computer or part of what you posted, but it gave your post in both languages.


----------



## qst42know

Hey Butcher I believe that was included in the most recent Microsoft IE update.


----------



## plamenppp

I will go further  I will make a doc file with all that info and will give it to Palladium to post it in scribd.com 

A big hug to Teclu


----------



## plamenppp

I have some agents looking for old cold war PCBs. Here are some pictures.
http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/razni.323828.17736391


----------



## GrailSeeker

plamenppp said:


> I have some agents looking for old cold war PCBs. Here are some pictures.
> http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/razni.323828.17736391




I hate to do this, but guys try to be a bit more cautious when handling eastern european electronic scrap that date from late 70's on. Especially from Ukraine and Bulgaria. This is by no means a rant and I am sure you understand what I am reffering to. :| Just be careful, that's all!


----------



## Vagadero

Hey! These are great info's! Thank you!


----------



## amon13

Hello -SN74S112AN -10 000 pieces (brand new) 
and 6880(cm6880)-300 pieces
Any ideas about the values?


----------



## philddreamer

Amon, this outfit sells the SN74S112AN for $14.21 each.
The 6880 (cm6880)... or is it mc6880. MC6880AP $12.78 each.

http://www.americanmicrosemi.com/products/search/index.php

Yet, at this other outfit at $1.95 each.
http://www.newark.com/jsp/displayProduct.jsp?sku=67K1107&CMP=KNC-Y-SKU-TexasInstruments&mckv=ph1jDh71k|pcrid|1062863373|plid|{placement}

Take care!

Phil


----------



## amon13

Thank you Phill .
Im trying to sell SN74S112AN - (100 pieces for 22.00 $ including the shipping) but nobody seems to buy them - So i start to think for the gold inside them
But i can't find any info about the precious metals content


----------



## amon13

I also have strange ic's like this:
2 HK01 100R
К531КП2П
КР531КП14
К5000ИЕ160
К131ЛА3
I cant find any info about the values inside of these ic's too : tesla MH74S40 and 6880


----------

